# Movie: Charlie Wilson's War



## brihard (22 Dec 2007)

So the girlfriend and I went down to see Charlie Wilson's War last night on its opening night here in Kingston.

As a backgrounder, Charlie Wilson was the pretty much no-name congressman from Texas who first took an interest in the exploits of the Mujahideen in Afghanistan against the soviets. He also happened to be on the right committees to get something done about it, and spearheaded the drastic increase in U.S. aid to the resistance, ultimately ousting the Soviets from Afghanistan.

Tom Hanks did a brilliant job playing the hard drinking, womanizing Charlie Wilson, about as enjoyable a character as I've seen Hanks play in a long time. Julia Roberts costarred as a wealthy Texan with a particular interest in helping the Afghans, who pushes Wilson into making things happen. Phillip Seymour Hoffmann plays Gust Avrakotos, a CIA officer who helps spearhead the CIA efforts. The character interplay between these three was extraordinarily witty and very fast paced.

People not already somewhat familiar with the history of Soviet Afghanistan may find themselves barely keeping up, but anyone who's read about it should love the film. The historical aspects are reasonably acurate as far as I can determine. I don't know how accurate the portrayal of Charlie Wilson himself is, but I've not found anything saying that it misses the mark, either.

In any case, it's a very entertaining portrayal of how the U.S. got into Afghansitan. I'd whole heartedly reccommend it to anyone with an interest in that bit of history. Plus it has Tom Hanks.


----------



## Penny (4 Jan 2008)

I recently saw this movie with several friends, and the ending gave a good explanation for the whole "opening the can of worms" idea. This lead to some good conversation debating the events following the withdraw of Russian troops. Tom Hanks also did a good job of portraying Wilson. From what I've read about the man, Hanks was bang on. 

  Without giving away anything for those that haven't seen it, the movie ending explained some of how the power vacuum was created after the Russians left the area and leaves with a strong message in Wilson's final question. 

   I would be interested in a film about the period of time following the Russian withdrawal and the ensuing power struggle.  Until then I'll just keep reading about it.  If you can recommend a book that covers the period after the Russian withdrawal, please send me a personal message. Thanks. 

- Penny


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jan 2008)

I'm not sure that it will answer your questions about the power vacuum, as I'm only half way through, but Ghost Wars is an excellent book on the rise of the Taliban. 

Ghost Wars


----------



## Penny (4 Jan 2008)

ModlrMike, 
re: Ghost Wars
Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Jacqueline (20 Jan 2008)

I enjoyed this movie, however at times did not know exactly what they were talking about. The real Charlie Wilson states in an article in The Ottawa Citizen that they made him look "too good". But Tom Hanks performance was convincing (to me).  Good and entertaining, and informative flick. Julia Roberts was great too.

*Phil Hoffman was hilarious*


----------



## Yrys (16 Mar 2008)

I like the movie, but was wondering how Charlie Wilson's wife reacted to it, 
as he seems to be a "lady's man" , and who exactly is the socialite woman (portrait by Julia Roberts) ...


----------



## leroi (22 Apr 2008)

Penny said:
			
		

> I recently saw this movie with several friends, and the ending gave a good explanation for the whole "opening the can of worms" idea. This lead to some good conversation debating the events following the withdraw of Russian troops. Tom Hanks also did a good job of portraying Wilson. From what I've read about the man, Hanks was bang on.
> 
> Without giving away anything for those that haven't seen it, the movie ending explained some of how the power vacuum was created after the Russians left the area and leaves with a strong message in Wilson's final question.
> 
> ...



You might find "The Kiterunner" interesting in that respect. The film is well-done but the book by Khalid Hosseini (hope I got his name right) is even better--gives a more comprehensive, detailed account of the impact of the Soviet invasion on one Afghan family and by extension it's effect on that country.

The story's timeline spans about 30 years and follows the friendship of two young Afghan boys pre-Soviet invasion, during and after. I won't spoil the ending for you but it's a tremendous read/excellent movie. Although fiction, the historical details are accurate.


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

The real Charlie Wilson: 'War' got it right



> (CNN) -- "Good Time Charlie's" recovering from the blues. Seven months ago, Charlie Wilson -- the former Texas congressman whose story became the book
> and film "Charlie Wilson's War" -- had heart transplant surgery. Recovery was going well until he went to the Los Angeles premiere of the film -- with his doctor, no less.
> (His wife went, too, of course.)
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Rex (24 Apr 2008)

Saw the movie not to bad, Read the book it gives you some real insight.


----------

